# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Vox am 20.11.2007 um 20Uhr15

## schiene

Goodbye Deutschland! Die Auswanderer
Folge 44, "Fünf Familien auf der Suche nach ihrem Glück"

 Robin arbeitet im Vertrieb eines großen Druckmaschinenherstellers. Nicht selten hat er einen 14-Stunden-Arbeitstag. Zusammen mit seiner Frau Dagmar führt er außerdem seit drei Jahren in Bochum-Laer ein eigenes Tauchsportgeschäft mit angegliederter Tauchschule. Für das Ehepaar bedeutete das die letzten Jahre sieben Tage die Woche Dauerstress. Doch damit soll nun Schluss sein: Robin und Dagmar wandern aus - ihr Ziel: der Touristenort Phuket in Thailand. Für 40.000 Euro haben die beiden dort eine Massagepraxis gekauft, die sie zu einer Tauchschule umbauen wollen. Das Ehepaar hat sich viel vorgenommen: In Phuket reiht sich eine Tauchschule an die nächste, die Konkurrenz ist groß. Der Abschied aus Deutschland fällt nicht leicht: Sowohl Robin als auch Dagmar lassen Kinder aus erster Ehe zurück. Außerdem muss Familienhund "Sid" bei Bekannten in Bochum bleiben... Seit einem halben Jahr lebt Familie Graf bereits in Alicante, Spanien. Nach der ersten Eingewöhnung kam der große Schock: Eike hat seinen Job gekündigt, da er ein besseres Angebot in Aussicht hatte. Doch bevor er den neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreiben kann, zerplatzt der Traum vom neuen Job. Dann bekommt Familie Graf vom Vermieter auch noch die Aufforderung, ihre Wohnanlage innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu räumen: Kein Job, keine Wohnung, keine Perspektive. Doch Familie Graf gibt so schnell nicht auf. Mit Hilfe von Freunden und Bekannten, finden sie eine neue Bleibe. Also heißt es wieder Koffer packen, und mit Tochter Elina und den vier Katzen erneut umziehen. Die finanzielle Lage macht Familie Graf zu schaffen. Da Eike keinen Führerschein hat, kann er sich auf viele Jobs nicht bewerben. Auch mit den Spanischkenntnissen sieht es nach einem halben Jahr noch schlecht aus. Als Alternative bleibt Eike nur ein Kellnerjob in einem Englischen Pub. Doch die Saison hat noch nicht begonnen und niemand will ihm Arbeit geben. Wenn Eike nicht in den nächsten Wochen eine Anstellung findet, droht der Spanien-Traum der Familie endgültig zu platzen... Im Urlaub haben Kathrin und Thommy den 35.

----------


## schiene

Wiederholung am 25.11.2007 um 12Uhr50

----------


## schiene

Hat es jemand heute angeschaut?habs leider auf Arbeit verpaßt den Fernseher anzuschalten.Iss das ne Wiederholung gewesen?

----------


## guenny

Läuft ja immer noch, ich hörs und sehs im Hintergrund.
Die übliche Soap. Flach, wenig Infos, seichte Unterhaltung.

----------


## Robert

Also nicht wirklich was verpasst?

----------


## guenny

Nein, nicht wirklich. Wird zwar fortgesetzt, wie üblich, aber wir schauen das nur, weil Phanraya gerne Berichte und Filme aus der Heimat schaut.
Das ist doch zum Scheitern vorprogrammiert, denn wie soll ein Geschäftsmodell "Tauchschule" auf Phuket klappen, wenn man sich gegen 100 schon vorhandene durchsetzen muss? Und ne neue Massagepraxis in Phuket ist ja auch nicht wirklich der Hit, oder?
Die Leute lassen sich mit Auto und Fahrer hin und her kutschieren, mieten ein Haus und kritteln schon am Lebensstandard, wollen kein Moped fahrn, die Frau hat gerade mal ihre Ausbildung als Tauchlehrerin fertig, also keine Berufserfahrung. Das Ende ist absehbar.

----------

